# مكتبة المرنم زياد شحادة جميع الشرائط القديمة والجديدة



## monica2012 (4 مايو 2010)

*مكتبة المرنم زياد شحادة







اشرطة كاملة


*كل شريط هو ملف واحد والترانيم متصلة*

**الشريط الاول - مصلوب شوفو يابشر.rm*

*الشريط الثاني - الوصايا.rm*

*الشريط الثالث - عني قضى الفادي.rm*

*الشريط الرابع - في يوم من الايام.rm*

*الشريط الخامس - الميلاد.rm*

*الشريط السادس - جعلت جلالك.rm*

*الشريط السابع - حنانك يارب الاكوان.rm*


​*






خبئني حبيبي - زياد شحادة 

أتكل عليك .mp3
إلهى صخر الدهور.mp3
إني لرافع .mp3
القيت بألواني وحبري.mp3
اليوم علق على خشبة.mp3
امكث معي.mp3
انت يا من امرت البحر .mp3
ربي راعي وسلامي.mp3
سأعيش العمر.mp3
كذبوا .mp3
ما أحلى السجود.mp3
ياللي امامك حياتي.mp3









خليني قريب منك - زياد شحادة 

آخذا صورة.mp3
أجهل ما سوف.mp3
جعلت جلالك.mp3
حبيبي فتى .mp3
سأرفع عيني.mp3
طليت طل البدر.mp3
فى يوم من الأيام.mp3
ما أحلى السجود.mp3
وا حبيبي.mp3
​






لن أنساك - زياد شحادة 

أتهلل يوم تنادينى.mp3
الله نورى وخلاصى .mp3
بمراحم الرب أغنى.mp3
حنانك يارب الاكوان.mp3
سمعت صوتك يدعو.mp3
عنى قضى.mp3
كامل الجمال اشرق.mp3
لتنسي يمين.mp3
من غيرك فى ذى الحياة.mp3









الــه الامانة - زياد شحادة

اسمح ليّ.mp3
اليك أبكر.mp3
انني في عطش.mp3
تمر السنين.mp3
حبك للعالم.mp3
صعب علي.mp3
كلت اليدين.mp3
لماذا نحن فقراء.mp3
هاج البحر.mp3
يا إلهي القدير.mp3
​






اعظم طبيب- زياد شحادة و منال سمير

اعظم طبيب.mp3
جمع المسيح.mp3
سبحانك.mp3
شايل الصليب.mp3
عاش المسيح.mp3
فاكر.mp3
كلام المسيح.mp3
لما شافوه.mp3
​






للعالـم جيـت - زيـاد شحـادة

اسمح لي.mp3
اليك ابكر.mp3
تمر السنين.mp3
ربي انني.mp3
صعبة عليّ.mp3
كلتا اليدين.mp3
لماذا نحن.mp3
من حبك للعالم.mp3
هاج البحر.mp3
ياالهي القدير.mp3

​






مختارات- زياد شحادة

احببتنى.mp3
البعد عن يسوع.mp3
القيت بالوانى وحبرى.mp3
امامك ايها المصلوب.mp3
بشر ملاك الرب.mp3
راجع راجع.mp3
شعب المسيح يرنم.mp3
فى مشهد ادمى العيون.mp3
قالولى عن يسوع.mp3
لما الوصايا.mp3
من خيرك مالى الدنيا..mp3
ناصرى ناصرى.mp3
يارب.mp3
يامؤمن صلى معنا.mp3
يامن تخير.mp3
يامنبع الانوار.mp3
يايسوع الحبيب.mp3







شريط
من الشرق اتى 
زياد شحادة والمجموعة الشرقية

1- ها أنا أرسل بشرى .mp3
2-فى مزود.MP3
3-هل جئتى ربى.MP3
4- هللي يا كائنات.mp3
5- على موعد مع يسوع.mp3
6- أحكي لي يا مريم.mp3
7- ليس له عندي مكان.mp3
8- كان عند الناس ينمو .mp3
9- سأدنو منك ربي .mp3
10- أشركني في عمل الروح.mp3
11- موسيقى.mp3




ترانيم فيديو كليب لزياد شحادة

اصنع بينا نهضتك-زياد شحادة.flv
امور الله عجيبة-زياد شحادة.wmv
بمراحم الرب اغنى-زياد شحادة.flv
دايس على عسلك-زياد شحادة.wmv
رضي بي - زياد شحاته.flv
كذبوا-زياد شحادة.wmv
لماذا نحن فقراء-زياد شحادة.wmv
متروحش لحد - زياد شحاتة.flv
مستحق كل المجد-زياد شحادة ومنير حبيب.flv
هاج البحر-زياد شحادة.flv
يا رب سبحانك - زياد شحادة.flv
​​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 مايو 2010)

رائع جدااا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

